
Ask HN: Who are you coding for? - Windson
Two friends supported me in financial terms even when they are in debt.(I only have a product demo and don&#x27;t know how to run a business, the porject haven&#x27;t work out yet).<p>Girls have been abducted from ISIS, people was discriminated against because of gender, sexual orientation, people work as slaves just because they borned in the wrong place.(My Canada friends 
so surprise that China don&#x27;t have overtime pay. Yes, they never, as well as most country in Asian).<p>Beauty, yes, of course.
======
stephenr
Wut?

